# SSRI loss of orgasm :(



## 20andmute (Jan 16, 2012)

Are there any SSRI drugs that don't make it impossible to orgasm?:|

Been on Zoloft for a week and cant orgasm now and its really a drag.

I want to talk to my doctor about switching medications next week.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Lexapro = just as bad. Don't believe the less side effects hype!


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

It does take more effort when on SSRI's but it's not impossible.


----------



## brittneyann (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree, lexapro is just as bad.
Every ssri I was on ruined my sex life. :/
I hope you find one that's right for you!


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, as a male, after a month it was impossible to finish. Interesting note, even after a year off the meds, when drunk, it was also impossible to finish. Took over three years to go back to normal.


----------



## 20andmute (Jan 16, 2012)

Propaganda said:


> Yep, as a male, after a month it was impossible to finish. Interesting note, even after a year off the meds, when drunk, it was also impossible to finish. Took over three years to go back to normal.


Im getting off zoloft because of it. ill try something else...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

20andmute said:


> Im getting off zoloft because of it. ill try something else...


Try to add Wellbutrin XL, in some people it offsets the sexual side effects of SSRI's.


----------



## ljane (Jan 18, 2012)

I havent had any problems with either effexor or cipralex, but everyones different so just keep trying until you find the right meds for you, good luck!


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

You can augment with an NRI like bupropion or reboxetine rather than switch.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

20andmute said:


> Are there any SSRI drugs that don't make it impossible to orgasm?:|
> 
> Been on Zoloft for a week and cant orgasm now and its really a drag.
> 
> I want to talk to my doctor about switching medications next week.


When I was on fluoxetine I had this side effect. After four or five months on the med the side effect did diminish a lot though, perhaps completely, so you might consider just giving it time.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Paroxetine is the SSRI which, more than the other antidepressants, causes delayed orgasm.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been on Citalopram for about a month now, and I haven't really experienced any sexual anhedonia, kinda the opposite. Works different ways for different people, I guess.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

TheoBobTing said:


> When I was on fluoxetine I had this side effect. After four or five months on the med the side effect did diminish a lot though, perhaps completely, so you might consider just giving it time.


^^^^ this.....everyone give up too quick...took 6 months for that issue to go away for....so dont give up or lay the blame so quickly on the med....my sex drive stunk while depressed so what was the point anyways of not taking the chance to wait


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It tends to get better over time. Takes months though.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

What dose are you on? I've been on the highest dose 200mg, it does get more difficult as the dose goes up, but you gain back about 50% over some short time. Which is actually usually a good thing. So you can still finish the deed, you just now have much more control over it and it takes longer.

The thing about Zoloft in particular though, is that for some it can lower the libido as well. Where as say when I was on the max dose of Paxil, my libido was full boat and goin. Paxil is sedating though, so you may need a stimulant, even caffeine will do.

Lexapro might be an even compromise.

Wellbutrin with any SSRI usually counters the sexual side effects a great amount.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I can still ejaculate but no orgasm but it not really a loss as i've only had 2 in my life = /

antidepressant\s reduce pleasure lower dopamine but they also make it harder too feel love or fail in love, when i was a kid i was on 25mg of dex a day when in a relationship i actually felt love back then, but now after being poison on antidepressant it's nearly impossible too feel that close bonding, that why ssri can be a real relationship killer


----------



## regress2nothing (Jan 19, 2012)

paxil caused this problem for me. It did not destory my sex drive, until i realized i could not orgasm without tremendous effort. The benefit (although i barely notcied any) of the medicine was not worth the side effects. I stayed on it for several months thinking it would subside, but it didn't.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For Paxil, since it's half-life is so short, the side effects wear off right around 4-5 hours before the next dose. If you just have sex 4-5 hours before your next dose and time it right, you can still orgasm like normal.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I was on Lexapro for a couple years, low dose. Felt better mood-wise, but couldn't orgasm even though I could get in the mood. I switched briefly to Wellbutrin but it made my anxiety 100 times worse. Then went to generic Prozac. It did a so-so job with my mood and delayed orgasm, not impossible but darn difficult.

I weaned off anti-depressants Sept 2010. Orgasm is a little easier, but more difficult than before ADs. But it's probably mood and low self-esteem, as much or more than residual meds.

I hate hate hate having to choose between functioning daily and actually having a happy day now and then, but be frustrated sexually. Or having days of dark depression but having a chance of connecting sexually at least.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm on a low dose of Zoloft (50mg) and it seems to be helping me. I had sexual side effects a lot earlier on and at higher doses (100mg). The loss of orgasm and sensation has gone away for the most part, which is awesome. But it took about a month and the lower dose. It still takes me a long time to reach, uh, fruition. But I'm hoping my future girlfriend will appreciate that side effect. 

I advocate that you try to lowest dose that gets you clinical response and stay there as long as you can. Everyone responds differently to this stuff and I think a lot of docs start you too high and up the dose too quickly.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Everyone reacts differently to medication. 

I'd test each one out with your doctor. Eventually, you'll find one that doesn't make you lose your sex drive.


----------

